# Programm zuer Schallpegelberechnung



## Krizz1990 (23. Apr 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Java Gemeinde,

Ich studiere momentan Energie und Umwelt und muss in der Info 2 ein kleines Programm abgeben das irgendetwas mit meiner Studienrichtung zu tun hat. Habe mich für ein Programm zum Berechnen des Schallpegels entschieden jedoch sind meine Java Kenntnisse sehr gering und möchte euch deshalb einwenig um Hilfe bitten.


```
package PackEmrechnung;
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

public class CombineLayout extends Applet
{



  Panel nPanel, sPanel, cPanel, tcPanel, bcPanel;
  Button eins,zwei,drei,vier,fünf,sechs;
  Label bottom,lbl0;
  

  public void init()
  {
    nPanel = new Panel();              
    nPanel.setBackground(Color.gray);  
    eins    = new Button("1");
    zwei   = new Button("2");
    drei  = new Button("3");
    vier    = new Button("4");
    fünf    = new Button("5");
    sechs = new Button("6");
    lbl0 = new Label("Anzahl der Schallquellen = ");

    nPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    nPanel.add(lbl0);
    nPanel.add(eins);
    nPanel.add(zwei);
    nPanel.add(drei);
    nPanel.add(vier);
    nPanel.add(fünf);
    nPanel.add(sechs);
    
    

    sPanel = new Panel();       
    sPanel.setBackground(Color.yellow); 
    bottom = new Label("Hörempfinden");

    
    sPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    sPanel.add (bottom);
    

    cPanel  = new Panel();     
    tcPanel = new Panel();     
    tcPanel.setBackground(Color.white);  
    bcPanel = new Panel();    
    bcPanel.setBackground(Color.red);  
    
 



    vier = new Button("Schallpegelberechnung von mehreren gleichen Schallquellen");
    fünf = new Button("Übersteigt der berrechnete Schallpegel die Schmerzschwelle ?");
    

    
    tcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(1, 3, 5, 5));
    

    bcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 5));  
    bcPanel.add(vier);
    bcPanel.add(fünf);
    

   
    cPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1));  // 
    cPanel.add(tcPanel);
    cPanel.add(bcPanel);
    

    this.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
    add(nPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
    add(sPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
    add(cPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
  }
}
```

Habe momentan nur das Borderlayout und wollte euch nun fragen wie man ein Textfield in das obere linke Zentrum bekommt ? Möchte eigentlich den Benutzer fragen welchen Schallpegel seine Schallquelle aussendet,!! Und dort soll dann eeben das/der Textfield stehen wo er den Wert eingeben kann !! Jedoch bekomme ich das nicht so hin wie Ich es möchte 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Simon_Flagg (24. Apr 2011)

mit BorderLayout geht das denk ich links oben nicht... (siehe Java Tutorial)
Du könntest aber in North das TextField zu dem nPanel adden...


lg


----------



## Krizz1990 (24. Apr 2011)

Ok Danke,

Wie kann ich denn das TextField unter " Anzahl der Schallquellen " hinzufügen ? Sitze momentan tierisch auf dem Schlauch. Die Zahl die der Anwender ins Textfield eingibt soll unter dem Wert L1 (Schallpegel der Einzel-Schallquelle) gespeichert werden.

Im weissen " Panel " möchte ich dann die Berechnung ges L = L1 + 10*log(n) anzeigen. Den Wert n soll man über das Npanel (Buttons) auswählen. So weit meine Überlegung, funktioniert das überhaupt so ? Könntet Ihr mir bitte beim schreiben der Funktion zur Berechnung sowie zum abspeichern des im Textfield eingegebenen Wertes helfen ?

Wäre sehr dankbar,

mfg Krizz


----------



## Volvagia (24. Apr 2011)

Ich finde kein L1.
Wo ist denn das Problem? Kennst du dich mit Listenern aus? So wie ich das verstehe, kennst du dich nicht wirklich mit Java aus, wie kommst du dann zu der Aufgabe? ???:L


----------



## Krizz1990 (24. Apr 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde kein L1.
> Wo ist denn das Problem? Kennst du dich mit Listenern aus? So wie ich das verstehe, kennst du dich nicht wirklich mit Java aus, wie kommst du dann zu der Aufgabe? ???:L



Das L1 soll der Anwender in das Textfield eingeben. Richtig auskennen tu ich mich in Java nicht, frage mich auch weshalb ich da Fach im Studium Energie und Umwelt überhaupt habe... Eine Oberfläche zu gestalten finde ich noch verständlich, die einzelnen Buttons mit ActionListener zu versehen verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, genauso ist es mir ein Rätsel wie ich den eingegebenen Wert ( im Textfield) als L1 abspeichern kann.

Bitte Helft mir ,
mfg Krizz


----------



## Volvagia (24. Apr 2011)

Dann schnapp dir mal ein gutes Buch (bin ein Insel-Fan), und ließ dich in die Materie ein. Es gibt jetzt eigendlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
1) Wir schreiben das Programm für dich. Beim nächsten Programm wirst du genauso wenig Plan wie jetzt haben, und wir können nicht alles für dich schreiben. Außerdem wirst du wohl kaum einen Test etc. bestehen.
2) Wir sagen dir, was du nacheinander machen musst. Das klingt jetzt am ehesten danach, was du erwartest. Dabei würdest du vielleicht ein wenig lernen, aber niemals genug, dass die Probleme von 1 nicht auch auftauchen würden.
3) Du versuchst es so weit wie möglich selbst. Denn um die Signatur von L-ectron-X zu zitieren:


> Programmieren lernt man nur durch programmieren.


Wenn konkrete Fragen auftauchen (erfahrungsgemäß sobald Strings verglichen werden sollen), kannst du gerne fragen. Aber


> Könntet Ihr mir bitte beim schreiben der Funktion zur Berechnung sowie zum abspeichern des im Textfield eingegebenen Wertes helfen ?


wird so einfach nichts, und das meine ich echt nicht böse. Mindestens ein Ansatz muss vorhanden sein. Du hast jetzt zwar teilweiße schon GUI-Elemente, aber z. B. Listener sind für Buttons (idR.) sehr wichtig.

Zudem hast du wenn du es selbst machst neben der Erfahrung noch ein gutes Gefühl, und dir ist das Programm auch etwas wert. Ich denke, das ist eine der Grundvorraussetzungen ein gutes Programm zu entwickeln.

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –


----------



## Krizz1990 (25. Apr 2011)

Guten Tag,

Verstehe dich Volvagia und habe mal den Nachmittag damit verbracht mich mehr in das Javaprogrammieren hineinzuarbeiten.
Und das kam dabei heraus :


```
package PackEmrechnung;
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class CombineLayout extends Applet
{



  Panel nPanel, sPanel, cPanel, tcPanel, bcPanel;
  Button eins,zwei,drei,vier,fünf,sechs;
  Label bottom,lbl0,lbl1,lbl2,gesL;


  public void init()
  {
    nPanel = new Panel();              
    nPanel.setBackground(Color.gray);  
    lbl0 = new Label("Anzahl der Schallquellen = ");
    lbl1 = new Label("SchallpegelWert = ");
    JTextField tf1 = new JTextField();
    JTextField tf2 = new JTextField();
    double n = Double.valueOf(tf1.getText());
    double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2.getText());
    nPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    nPanel.add(lbl0);
    nPanel.add(tf2);
    nPanel.add(lbl1);
    nPanel.add(tf1);
    
    
    

    sPanel = new Panel();       
    sPanel.setBackground(Color.yellow); 
    bottom = new Label("Hörempfinden");

    
    sPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    sPanel.add (bottom);
    
    
    cPanel  = new Panel();     
    tcPanel = new Panel();     
    tcPanel.setBackground(Color.white); 
    lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL);
    tcPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    tcPanel.add(lbl2);
    bcPanel = new Panel();    
    bcPanel.setBackground(Color.red);  
    
 



    vier = new Button("Schallpegelberechnung von mehreren gleichen Schallquellen"); // the buttons
    fünf = new Button("Übersteigt der berrechnete Schallpegel die Schmerzschwelle ?");
    
    vier.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
    	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
    	gesL = L1 + 10*Math.log10(n)
    }

    
    tcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(1, 3, 5, 5));
    

    bcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 5));  
    bcPanel.add(vier);
    bcPanel.add(fünf);
    

   
    cPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1));  // 
    cPanel.add(tcPanel);
    cPanel.add(bcPanel);
    

    this.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
    add(nPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
    add(sPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
    add(cPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
  }
}
```

Habe die beiden Textfields in das Northpanel eingefügt und da wäre ich schon bei meinem ersten Problem : Die Textfields sind sehr klein ? Wie kann ich die vergrößern ? 

Mein zweites Problem wäre das auslesen sowie das Speichern des Wertes der in den Textfield eingegeben wird ! Eclipse unterstreicht nichts rot, jedoch funktioniert das Starten des Programmes wegen diesen Zeilen nicht  .

Das dritte Problem wäre der ActionListener. Weiss nicht wie ich den schreiben soll damit der Wert gesL im tcPanel angezeigt wird.

Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir kleine Tipps geben könnt, bin jetzt echt am verzweifeln..

Danke


----------



## Volvagia (25. Apr 2011)

Die Größe kannst du i. d. R. per setPreferredSize, setMinimumSize und setMaximumSize setzen. Wie es gehandlet wird, hängt im Endeffekt vom LayoutManager ab, aber die Pref. Size ist die wichtigste. (Und meines Wissens auch die Einzige, die im FlowLayout Verwendung findet.)

Das 2. ist ja ganz logisch, du erzeugst ein Textfeld und ließt gleich danach den Text aus und versuchst ihm zu doublen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist der Text aber noch "", was man nicht als Zahl darstellen kann.

Bevor du etwas aus Eclipse kopierst, drücke bitte Controll + x am Ziffernblock, oder rechtsklick auf die Zahlen links -> Folding -> Expand All. Sonst kopiert er eingeklappte Methoden manchmal nicht richtig.


----------



## Krizz1990 (26. Apr 2011)

Guten Tag,

Danke für deine Hilfe bei der Textfieldgröße, das hat supper geklappt. Wenn ich dich im 2. Punkt richtig verstanden habe muss ich den 2 Doubles den Ausgangswert 0 geben.


```
double n = 0;
    double L1 = 0;
    double n[] = new double[(Double.valueOf(tf1.getText()))];
    double L1[] = new double[(Double.valueOf(tf2.getText()))];
```

Den Gedanken dahinter verstehe ich, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich das in Java umsetzen kann....
Könntest du mir Bitte dabei (nochmal) helfen ?

mfg


----------



## Volvagia (26. Apr 2011)

Nein, das wird ein Array (Klammern am Besten immer zwischen Typ und Namen).

Das Problem ist, dass du bereits ausließt, bevor der Benutzer Zeit hatte, überhaupt etwas hineinzuschreiben. Vielleicht sogar, bevor das Applet sichtbar ist.
Auslesen darfst du erst im ActionListener, wenn ein Button gedrückt wurde.


----------



## timbeau (26. Apr 2011)

Hi, 

Prinzip ist bei sowas :

1. Möglichkeit um Daten eingeben zu können, bereitstellen(Textfield, Buttons etc)

2. Bei Aktionen des Benutzers (Enter, Button gedrückt) wird eine Aktion gestartet, z.B. das Auslesen eines Feldes. 

3. Die Werte sind jetzt "wieder im Programm" und können weiter verarbeitet werden.

Denke für dich ist ein Button das einfachste der einen Actionlistener bekommt. Dieser wiederrum speichert den Text im Textfield in eine Variable und lässt diese dann in double (o.ä.) umwandeln.


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

OK versuche dann jetzt einen ActionListener zu schreiben


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

So haben nun versucht einen ActionListener zu schreiben, jedoch werden mir bei tf1,tf2 und bei der Berechnung vum gesL Fehler angezeigt ...


```
package PackEmrechnung;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class CombineLayout extends Applet implements ActionListener
{



  Panel nPanel, sPanel, cPanel, tcPanel, bcPanel;
  Button eins,zwei,drei,vier,fünf,sechs;
  Label bottom,lbl0,lbl1,lbl2,gesL;
  

  public void init()
  {
    nPanel = new Panel();              
    nPanel.setBackground(Color.gray);  
    lbl0 = new Label("Anzahl der Schallquellen = ");
    lbl1 = new Label("SchallpegelWert = ");
    JTextField tf1 = new JTextField();
    JTextField tf2 = new JTextField();

    nPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    nPanel.add(lbl0);
    nPanel.add(tf2);
    nPanel.add(lbl1);
    nPanel.add(tf1);
    
    
    

    sPanel = new Panel();       
    sPanel.setBackground(Color.yellow); 
    bottom = new Label("Hörempfinden");

    
    sPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    sPanel.add (bottom);
    
    
    cPanel  = new Panel();     
    tcPanel = new Panel();     
    tcPanel.setBackground(Color.white); 
    lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL);
    tcPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    tcPanel.add(lbl2);
    bcPanel = new Panel();    
    bcPanel.setBackground(Color.red);  
    
 



    vier = new Button("Schallpegelberechnung von mehreren gleichen Schallquellen"); // the buttons
    fünf = new Button("Übersteigt der berrechnete Schallpegel die Schmerzschwelle ?");
    
    vier.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
        	double n = Double.valueOf(tf1.getText());
        	double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2.getText());
        	gesL = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
        }
    });
    
    	
    	
    
    tcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(1, 3, 5, 5));
    

    bcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 5));  
    bcPanel.add(vier);
    bcPanel.add(fünf);
    

   
    cPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1));  // 
    cPanel.add(tcPanel);
    cPanel.add(bcPanel);
    

    this.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
    add(nPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
    add(sPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
    add(cPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
  }
}
```

Wo liegt denn beim ActionListener der Fehler ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
mfg


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

gesL ist ein Label, du kannst in eine Label-Variable natürlich kein double schreiben.


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Wieso kann ich dann n und L1 eine Zahl aus dem Textfield zuweisen ? Das ist ja dann auch ein Double ?


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Weil es double sind.
"double L1"
"Label gesL"


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Dann müsste es ja eigentlich mit dieser Methode funktionieren :


```
vier.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
        	double n = Double.valueOf(tf1.getText());
        	double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2.getText());
double zahlGes = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
        	gesL.setText(zahlGes);
```

Warum wird das setText rot unterstrichen ?

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## jgh (27. Apr 2011)

weil 
	
	
	
	





```
setText()
```
  einen 
	
	
	
	





```
String
```
als Datentyp verlangt und kein 
	
	
	
	





```
double
```
.


```
gesL.setText(zahlGes+"");
```

löst das Compile-Problem...


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Ok vielen Dank,

Nun ist auch der ActionListener fertig. Meine abschließende Frage an euch wäre dann warum mein CombineLayout rot unterstrichen wird ? Das Programm startet, jedoch kommen beim Drücken des Buttons diese Fehlermeldungen :

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NumberFormatException: empty String
	at sun.misc.FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(FloatingDecimal.java:992)
	at java.lang.Double.valueOf(Double.java:475)
	at PackEmrechnung.CombineLayout$1.actionPerformed(CombineLayout.java:63)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Button.java:392)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Button.java:360)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4736)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4566)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:680)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:86)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:639)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:637)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:98)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:653)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:651)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:650)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:296)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:211)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:196)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:188)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)


```
package PackEmrechnung;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class CombineLayout extends Applet implements ActionListener
{



  Panel nPanel, sPanel, cPanel, tcPanel, bcPanel;
  Button eins,zwei,drei,vier,fünf,sechs;
  Label bottom,lbl0,lbl1,lbl2,gesL;
  

  public void init()
  {
    nPanel = new Panel();              
    nPanel.setBackground(Color.gray);  
    lbl0 = new Label("Anzahl der Schallquellen (n) = ");
    lbl1 = new Label("Schallpegelwert (L1) = ");
    final JTextField tf1 = new JTextField();
    tf1.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,25));
    final JTextField tf2 = new JTextField();
    tf2.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,25));

    nPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    nPanel.add(lbl0);
    nPanel.add(tf2);
    nPanel.add(lbl1);
    nPanel.add(tf1);
    
    
    

    sPanel = new Panel();       
    sPanel.setBackground(Color.yellow); 
    bottom = new Label("Hörempfinden");

    
    sPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    sPanel.add (bottom);
    
    
    cPanel  = new Panel();     
    tcPanel = new Panel();     
    tcPanel.setBackground(Color.white); 
    tcPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    bcPanel = new Panel();    
    bcPanel.setBackground(Color.red);  
    
 



    vier = new Button("Schallpegelberechnung von mehreren gleichen Schallquellen"); // the buttons
    fünf = new Button("Übersteigt der berrechnete Schallpegel die Schmerzschwelle ?");
    
    vier.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
        	double n = Double.valueOf(tf1.getText());
        	double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2.getText());
        	double zahlGes = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
        	gesL.setText(zahlGes+"");
        	lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL);
        	tcPanel.add(lbl2);
        }
    });
    
    	
    	
    
    tcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(1, 3, 5, 5));
    

    bcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 5));  
    bcPanel.add(vier);
    bcPanel.add(fünf);
    

   
    cPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1));  // 
    cPanel.add(tcPanel);
    cPanel.add(bcPanel);
    

    this.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
    add(nPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
    add(sPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
    add(cPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
  }


}
```


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Wenn du ein Interface implementiert, muss die Klasse sämtliche Methoden des Interfaces implementieren. Seltsam, dass es sich starten lässt. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Natürlich solltest du auch prüfen, ob in den Textfeldern etwas drinnensteht. (String#trim.lenght() != 0)


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort Volvagia , jedoch weiss ich echt nicht was du damit meinst 
Was muss ich jetzt noch hinzufügen bzw entfernen ?


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Weg mit dem implements ActionListener.


```
vier.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        String tf1Text = tf1.getText();
        String tf2Text = tf2.getText();

        if(tf1Text.trim().lenght() != 0 && tf2Text.trim().lenght() != 0) {
            double n = Double.valueOf(tf1Text);
            double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2Text);
            double zahlGes = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
            gesL.setText(zahlGes+"");
            lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL);
            tcPanel.add(lbl2);
        }
    }
});
```


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Danke habe das jetzt geändert und nun wird nichts mehr in Eclipse unterstrichen. Habe auch die Buttons jetzt mal sinnvoll benannt


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;

import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class CombineLayout extends Applet
{



Panel nPanel, sPanel, cPanel, tcPanel, bcPanel;
  Button Berechnung,Vergleich;
  Label bottom,lbl0,lbl1,lbl2,gesL;
  

  public void init()
  {
    nPanel = new Panel();              
    nPanel.setBackground(Color.gray);  
    lbl0 = new Label("Anzahl der Schallquellen (n) = ");
    lbl1 = new Label("Schallpegelwert (L1) = ");
    final JTextField tf1 = new JTextField();
    tf1.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,25));
    final JTextField tf2 = new JTextField();
    tf2.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,25));

    nPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    nPanel.add(lbl0);
    nPanel.add(tf2);
    nPanel.add(lbl1);
    nPanel.add(tf1);
    
    
    

    sPanel = new Panel();       
    sPanel.setBackground(Color.yellow); 
    bottom = new Label("Hörempfinden");

    
    sPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    sPanel.add (bottom);
    
    
    cPanel  = new Panel();     
    tcPanel = new Panel();     
    tcPanel.setBackground(Color.white); 
    tcPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
    bcPanel = new Panel();    
    bcPanel.setBackground(Color.red);  
    
 



    Berechnung = new Button("Schallpegelberechnung von mehreren gleichen Schallquellen"); 
    Vergleich = new Button("Übersteigt der berrechnete Schallpegel die Schmerzschwelle ?");
    
    Berechnung.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
            String tf1Text = tf1.getText();
            String tf2Text = tf2.getText();
     
            if(tf1Text.trim().length() != 0 && tf2Text.trim().length() != 0) {
                double n = Double.valueOf(tf1Text);
                double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2Text);
                double zahlGes = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
                gesL.setText(zahlGes+"");
                lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL);
                tcPanel.add(lbl2);
            }
        }
    });
  
    
    
    	
    
    tcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(1, 3, 5, 5));
    

    bcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 5));  
    bcPanel.add(Berechnung);
    bcPanel.add(Vergleich);
    

   
    cPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1));  // 
    cPanel.add(tcPanel);
    cPanel.add(bcPanel);
    

    this.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
    add(nPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
    add(sPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
    add(cPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
  }


}
```

Es kommt jedoch noch immer zu Fehlermeldungen im Terminal sobald ich den Button "Berechnung" drücke :

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at PackEmrechnung.CombineLayout$1.actionPerformed(CombineLayout.java:74)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Button.java:392)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Button.java:360)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4736)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4566)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:680)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:86)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:639)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:637)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:98)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:653)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:651)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:650)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:296)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:211)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:196)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:188)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Und welche? ???:L
Edit: Du schreibst in gesL nichts rein.


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

GesL bekommt doch den Wert von zahlGes :

double zahlGes = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
                gesL.setText(zahlGes+"");

oder verstehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Ja, du musst zuerst mal ein Label reinschreiben. Bringt doch sonst auch garnichts. ^^


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Wird denn mit gesL.setText(zahlGes+""); nicht der Wert von zahlGes auf gesL zugewiesen ?

Danach ruffe ich ja GesL mit :

lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL); 

auf
???:L???:L???:L???:L

Wo muss ich denn noch ein Label hinzufügen ?


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Mit setText wird bloß eine Instanzvariable (alias Feld) des Labels gesetzt. (Genauer gesagt der Text gesetzt, irgendwas mit dem accessibleContext gemacht, neu validiert und gezeichnet). Aber solange gesL auf kein Label zeigt, kannst du auch keine Instanzmethoden aufrufen. Übrigens musst du natürlich lbl2 = new Label("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt =" + gesL.getText()); schreiben. Ich glaube es wäre sinnvoller, gesL zu einen String zu machen.

Übrigens schreibt man Variablen IMMER klein. Damit kann man sie von Klassen unterscheiden.


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Ok langsam verstehe ich was du meinst, aber wie kann gesL.setText(zahlGes+"") auf ein Label "zeigen". Sorry wenn ich dich nerve, muss die Arbeit spätestens bis 24:00 uploaden :shock:


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Langsam. Erkläre ich echt so schlecht? ???:L


```
package test;

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.Label;
import java.awt.Panel;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JTextField;
 
public class CombineLayout extends Applet
{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
 
	public void init()
	{
		Panel nPanel = new Panel();              
		nPanel.setBackground(Color.gray);  
		Label lbl0 = new Label("Anzahl der Schallquellen (n) = ");
		Label lbl1 = new Label("Schallpegelwert (L1) = ");
	    final JTextField tf1 = new JTextField();
	    tf1.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,25));
	    final JTextField tf2 = new JTextField();
	    tf2.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(50,25));
	 
	    nPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
	    nPanel.add(lbl0);
	    nPanel.add(tf2);
	    nPanel.add(lbl1);
	    nPanel.add(tf1);
	    
	    
	    
	 
	    Panel sPanel = new Panel();       
	    sPanel.setBackground(Color.yellow); 
	    Label bottom = new Label("Hörempfinden");
	 
	    
	    sPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
	    sPanel.add (bottom);
	    
	    
	    Panel cPanel  = new Panel();     
	    final Panel tcPanel = new Panel();
	    tcPanel.setBackground(Color.white); 
	    tcPanel.setLayout (new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.CENTER));
	    Panel bcPanel = new Panel();    
	    bcPanel.setBackground(Color.red);  
	    
	 
	 
	 
	 
	    Button berechnung = new Button("Schallpegelberechnung von mehreren gleichen Schallquellen"); 
	    Button vergleich = new Button("Übersteigt der berrechnete Schallpegel die Schmerzschwelle ?");
	    
	    berechnung.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
	        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
	            String tf1Text = tf1.getText();
	            String tf2Text = tf2.getText();
	     
	            if(tf1Text.trim().length() != 0 && tf2Text.trim().length() != 0) {
	                double n = Double.valueOf(tf1Text);
	                double L1 = Double.valueOf(tf2Text);
	                double zahlGes = (L1+10*Math.log10(n));
	                
	                Label lbl2 = new Label(String.format("Der gesamte Schallpegel beträgt = %s", zahlGes));
	                tcPanel.add(lbl2);
	                validate();
	                repaint();
	            }
	        }
	    });
	  
	    
	    
	        
	    
	    tcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(1, 3, 5, 5));
	    
	 
	    bcPanel.setLayout (new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 5));  
	    bcPanel.add(berechnung);
	    bcPanel.add(vergleich);
	    
	 
	   
	    cPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1));  // 
	    cPanel.add(tcPanel);
	    cPanel.add(bcPanel);
	    
	 
	    this.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
	    add(nPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
	    add(sPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
	    add(cPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
	}
}
```


----------



## Krizz1990 (27. Apr 2011)

Ok habe jetzt verstanden was du gemeint hast.
Muss jetzt nur noch den Button Vergleich programmieren und dann kann ich es endlich uploaden !!

Vielen Dank für deine Geduld,
mfg


----------



## Volvagia (27. Apr 2011)

Krizz1990 hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für deine Geduld


Kein Ding, stehe unter Medikamenten.


----------

